# Roof Coating a torch down roof.



## N. Zeller (Jul 20, 2010)

What is the best product to use as a coating on an old but not leaking torch down roof? Is a primer recommended? I had a out building with a torchdown roof coated with a sno-coat product and the snocoat seems to be losing its bond. Would a petroleum or polyurethane based product be best over a torchdown? N. Zeller


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I like elastomeric products.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Are you coating for UV or are you coating to extend the life of the roof? This may answer some of your questions about the processes and products available... Roof Coating


----------



## Vikidin (Aug 21, 2010)

We have 56 attached units where the torch down is between units.

12 are 2 years old, the balance are over 10 yrears old. How opften should they be resealed.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Like Grumpy asked,is it for uv protection or something to seal?Two different animals


----------



## Vikidin (Aug 21, 2010)

As you can tell, Roofing is not my area of expertise

I have just taken over the duties of Chairman of our Buildings and Roads Committee at our Condominium Association. On this years budget there was provision for sealing torch down. 

No one here seems to know specifically why. 

How do I tell if the areas need it and what is the difference between UV protection sealer and, leak proof sealer?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Vikidin said:


> As you can tell, Roofing is not my area of expertise
> 
> I have just taken over the duties of Chairman of our Buildings and Roads Committee at our Condominium Association. On this years budget there was provision for sealing torch down.
> 
> ...



If the sections of roof are not leaking or showing severe wear & tear than you could simply use something like a non-fibered aluminum coating.
It's pretty much just a paint job that will keep the roof out of the direct hit of the sun, which will help to increase the life span of the roof or at least help to get the expected life span from the roof.

If there are already leaks or severe wear & tear signs present then you would want to use some thing like Fibered-Aluminum coating.
This material is brushed on just like the non-fibered but it will seep into the material and bond with it.

Before doing either method you need to inspect the roofs and determine which to use, then there is prep work needed before it's applied such as a cleaning of the surface, etc.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I've never had good results with the fibered stopping any kind of leak. Yes the fibered aluminum coating is a better product than no fibered, but if you want to stop leaks you will need to do the prep work. If you choose to use an aluminum roof coating similiar to the junk on the shelves at home depot, expect to be painting every 3-5 years... just like any exterior paint job.


That's why I prefer elastomerics when it comes to leakage. Yes prep work is a must, but I have had good results with various professional grade elastomerics, not the junk on the shelf at home depot which is nothing more than house paint. The type of elastomeric to be used would depend on the pitch of the roof. If there is no standing water, an acrylic would be most cost effective. If there are ponds or standing water of any kind, then you should opt for a solvent based or urethane.


----------



## JAG EXTERIORS (Aug 24, 2010)

*Inland Coatings*

have you looked into Inland Coatings RC2000


----------

